# Red ackie?



## Trewin (Oct 4, 2015)

I recently made a thread about the backboard for the enclosure, now with the enclosure sorted i need some info on the ackies. Im planing on keeping a pair in a 4x2x4 LWH is this big enough? I'm kind of regretting not making the enclosure with an extra foot or two of floor space. I was planing on getting them from amazing amazon but I'm after reds, and not sure what they have, so where can i get reds? can i get unrelated ackies from different clutches and they won't fight because they grow up together? or do they have to be from the same clutch, but then is inbreeding a problem? thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone that keeps ackie can answer these questions for me? cheers

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Trewin (Oct 7, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 8, 2015)

More floor area would be good, if you can change it at this stage? If not, maybe limit your numbers of animal, say to a pair as opposed to a trio. You can go faux rock walls to use all the height. One problem may be getting an even spread of vertical temps and without overheating the whole enclosure(ie: the sun warms fairly evenly to ground level, whereas a light fixture only a relatively short distance). Ackies need a hot spot of 60C + to thermoregulate properly. You'll either have to raise ground level basking spots up or drop light fittings down. 

Mark Wiltshire in Melbourne breeds (or used to breed) some stunning red ackies. Almost purple bodies with yellow heads/ tails and legs. He's not a visitor of forums, though.


----------



## Trewin (Oct 8, 2015)

Yea i was aiming for a pair. We are going to build a 3d rock wall so they can use the height along with branches and stuff.
Thanks
[MENTION=41911]imported-varanus[/MENTION] Do you now how i could get in touch with mark?


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry mate, no, he's pretty well know if you know others with red ackies, though, they may be able to help? Goodluck anyway.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 10, 2015)

Byron Manning here in SA also breeds red ackies. Our red guy came from him. Another option for height to help them thermoregulate is to build a tile stack. That way they can be on whatever level they need. I would ask the breeder about what's best, related or unrelated pairs.


----------

